# Heavy Bone?



## jdp2134 (Apr 9, 2008)

We have all heard it but what does it really mean for the newbs out there (me) and how do you look for it. Also how does it affect growth do they grow slower than most/faster than most? And what are the advantages and disadvantages of having a heavy bone dog.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

It means they have a more solid looking bone structure. I don't think my pup has grown any faster or slower than other pups (according to the growth chart posts). Otto is very agile and graceful considering how big his feet are. I had another heavy boned dog who tripped over himself and ran sideways as a pup so I guess it depends on the dog.

The only disadvantage I see is everyone and their sister in law tells me he's going to be huge becuase his feet are big. His father is 25" 75 lbs, his mother is 24" 65lb, both are very heavy boned and this is their 3rd litter of heavy boned pups.

This is my pup at 5 weeks - if you're looking at babies









about 8 weeks









at 4 1/2 months


----------

